# KAP Winstar2 vs Samick Athlete



## Malaqui858 (Sep 10, 2007)

So i've been shooting a Ragim Bow for about a month and a half now and have decided to upgrade completely into Fita Style shooting and get myself an intermediate bow to shoot. I've narrowed it down to 2 bows, Winstar2 and Athlete. Looking to spend up to $700 for all the parts. (stabs,plunger,v-bar, etc.) 
















Kap Winstar2 ............. Samick Athlete

At the current moment im leaning towards the Athlete for 2 reasons. 1) i like the look. 2) its new and not many ppl have it. 


Just wanted an imput from my fellow archers before i make such an investment. I appreciate the optinions, but lets keep all flames and trash talk else where.

Thanks! 

-Malaqui858


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

I wouldn't know which to choose if I were you. 

They're both pretty nice looking. Sure is a huge departure from the days when a Samick Agulla meant intermediate and intermediate happened to mean ugly too.


----------



## Arceo (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmm... I would say go for the Athlete! If you got the money for it at least. Looks good and construction seems better.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

IIRC vittorio has mentioned that the winstar 2 riser was designed for low poundage only as a beginner or intermediate riser...not sure now but i think low poundage is less than 40#....samick athlete seems designed for higher poundages......


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

the winstar has a plastic grip (it just made to look like wood) and the Samick has a real wooden grip. I would go for the Samick. I haven't shot it but have hold it in my hand and the samick feels better than the winstar.


----------



## tedzpony (May 15, 2007)

I have the WinStar II and the grip is definitely real wood.

From there, though, I can't give you much advice. It's been fine for me, but it's all I've ever had, so I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

My Windstar II has a wood grip as well.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Malaqui858,
I'm looking at the Lancaster catalog and the Athlete is $240.00 more than the WinstarII. Both are forged aluminum and weigh about the same. It's nonsense to think the WinstarII can not handle draw weights over #40.

I'd get the WinstarII and have a good look at the Athlete Glass/Foam limbs for $200.


----------



## Malaqui858 (Sep 10, 2007)

K31Scout said:


> Malaqui858,
> I'm looking at the Lancaster catalog and the Athlete is $240.00 more than the WinstarII. Both are forged aluminum and weigh about the same. It's nonsense to think the WinstarII can not handle draw weights over #40.
> 
> I'd get the WinstarII and have a good look at the Athlete Glass/Foam limbs for $200.



If you go to(www.altservices.co.uk) Alternative Sports Services in the UK they have the Athlete for $318. Which is far cheaper than Lancaster. Shipping is not an issue due to that Getting bows form LAS would be the same amount of time as it would be getting it from Alt, and shipping prices are worth the amount of stuff that im getting from them. 

I'd actually love to see the Athlete match up to its sister bow Masters.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Alt Services also has the Windstar II at $145, which is $30 cheaper than Lancaster, and $173 less than the Athlete. You also need to figure $30 shipping from the U.K. for risers/limbs. Still a pretty strong argument for the Windstar II.


----------



## Malaqui858 (Sep 10, 2007)

Floxter said:


> Alt Services also has the Windstar II at $145, which is $30 cheaper than Lancaster, and $173 less than the Athlete. You also need to figure $30 shipping from the U.K. for risers/limbs. Still a pretty strong argument for the Windstar II.



INDEED! 

Hence its quite a decision for me. 
I like the Samick bows vs the Kap/Win bows asthetics wise. I got a few weeks before i get anything so i appreciate the inputs. 

Anyone near San Diego CA that has a Winstar2 want to go shoot with me?
LH [email protected] shooting a Ragim Victory. 

Is there anywhere in the Socal area that may have these 2 bows that i can look at in closer proximity?


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Floxter said:


> My Windstar II has a wood grip as well.


I've seen a few and some have wood some don't, most don't. I wouldn't like to get someone hopes up.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Alternative Services in England, which is where I purchased both of mine, advertises on their website that it has a "wood grip" as did both of mine. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Comparing a Winstar II to the Athlete is like comparing apples and bananas.. 
Right comparison should be between Winact (or NX) and Athlete, at the same quality level. Winstar is a beginner's bow, in its philosophy , and it used to be compared to the Hoyt GM4 and to the Agulla.


----------



## Malaqui858 (Sep 10, 2007)

Vittorio said:


> Comparing a Winstar II to the Athlete is like comparing apples and bananas..
> Right comparison should be between Winact (or NX) and Athlete, at the same quality level. Winstar is a beginner's bow, in its philosophy , and it used to be compared to the Hoyt GM4 and to the Agulla.


i thought about this, and originally i wanted to compare 6 different bows. 
Masters, Ultra, Athlete, Agulla, Winact, Winstar2. But then that thread would been stupid. I eliminated both Masters and Ultra due to that they are a high level bow and im not ready to put up the money for them. I took out the Winact cuz in my opinion the older one was better looking. The Agulla is aUGLLY! 

Thus leaving the Athlete and Winstar2.

The Athlete is a new comer in the land of risers, which means it can become something or can be phased out. It really cant be compared to some bows other there other than its price and what the manufacturer says it.

I have not heard of anyone that has this bow. <-- Number one reason i want it more. Anyone know of anyone that has this bow and can give an imput?


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

dont know anyone whop have one... but then sweden arent to found of other recurve raisers than hoyts, but i do belive it to be a great value for its money, tell me what do you feel about the SF raiser dont know abut price but shuolde be about the same?


----------



## icatenej (May 14, 2007)

*Blue Winstar II for comparison with blue Athlete *

Blue Winstar II for comparison with blue Athlete...  




















I think that Athlete has better overall finish than Winstar II. These two risers were made from 6xxx grade Al using forging technology (as opposed to 7xxx Al used for higher priced risers), have almost identical weight and similar geometry, so performance should be almost the same if not equal...
If money is not an issue, I would go for Athlete, otherwise the WInstar II is a good choice.


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

I'm partial to the Winstar2 at first glance just due to the grip. Looks like it would put your hand at a better (higher) angle than the Samick. Granted, people have different preferences but it looks like all the aftermarket grips are high and you can always sand/putty them for your particular taste.

The second thing that I wouldn't be able to compare but seems very important is the hardware that attaches to the bow. The quality of the screws - plain old steel vs. aircraft quality stainless for example. Why does the Winstar show a clicker plate and the Samick is missing? Seems strange if the Samick is significantly higher in price.

Geometry considered similar, I'd get the lower cost of the two and put the savings into the next level of limbs (or even a new sight).


----------



## PhilK (Feb 16, 2007)

Not Sure said:


> Why does the Winstar show a clicker plate and the Samick is missing?


Because they forgot to screw it on? :wink: There's definitely a clicker plate included with the Athlete riser.
Also, listen to Vittorio, these are two very different level bows. Athlete is only a slight step below the Masters and Ultra handles. Also, the centershot adjustment system is far superior on the Samick IMHO.
By the way, in my subjective view, the Win grip has too little meat on the left side of the riser... The Athlete grip feels very smooth and solid and has good wrist placement.


----------



## icatenej (May 14, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Athlete is only a slight step below the Masters and Ultra handles.


Well, beside different material and different manufacturing process, yes... only slight step below   

IMO Athlete is intended to compete in the same market niche as Sebastian Flute riser. While thinking of these two I think it is just a matter of what hole pattern you like better


----------



## Not Sure (May 25, 2007)

PhilK said:


> ... Also, the centershot adjustment system is far superior on the Samick IMHO.


PhilK, could you elaborate on this point? I though center shot was set by the depth of the plunger button. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Malaqui858 (Sep 10, 2007)

Not Sure said:


> PhilK, could you elaborate on this point? I though center shot was set by the depth of the plunger button. Just curious. Thanks.


I think he is talking about the limp pocket on the Athlete. I have read that the pocket is identical to the Masters riser and so i would assume that the ability to better align the limbs gives you a better center shot.


_"IMO Athlete is intended to compete in the same market niche as Sebastian Flute riser. While thinking of these two I think it is just a matter of what hole pattern you like better "_

- I was just looking at the SF riser. Im not found of the colors available. I would like it in a single color, i think that would be better.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden (Oct 24, 2005)

the SF looks way better irl


----------



## Malaqui858 (Sep 10, 2007)

Its been decided!

I will purchasing the Samick Athlete later this month. I'll post up when i get it and all.

















heres some pics of this awesome riser!


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Good choice and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Let us know how it compares to the Ragim bow your hanging up.


----------

